

Ask HN: Please review my webapp - MovieTracker - hoffmabc

I am working on a side project that reflects my deep passion for movies.  I want to provide a service that allows everyone to track movies they watch, sort of in the way that people track exercising daily.  This site is way way alpha and is purely proof of concept right now, but I would love some early feedback if you have some spare cycles to take it for a spin.<p>I'm opening up the floor with one account but if you'd like an individual one I can set you up with one.<p>http://movies.blinkindustries.com<p>username: test
password: testtest<p>THANKS MUCH IN ADVANCE!
======
ErrantX
On am individual movies page (eg
<http://movies.blinkindustries.com/movies/11751>) "genes" should be "genres"

And as the other commentor says the demo account does not login at the moment.

Nice idea though - this is something I might use.

How are you getting movie info?

~~~
hoffmabc
Movie info is coming from several different sources. A lot is coming from
wikipedia.

------
wesley
Username/pass doesn't seem to work.

~~~
hoffmabc
Username: test Password: password

Sorry!

------
dc2k08
I just get blank pages

------
hoffmabc
Clickable

<http://movies.blinkindustries.com>

------
kumarsunny34
i love my india jai matadi

